# Destroying the apostrophe



## Von Pookie (Mar 18, 2005)

Gee. I wonder why I thought of Todd when I happened across this comic just now? 

http://www.angryflower.com/destro.html


----------



## Legacy 1363 (Mar 19, 2005)

Because he looks like the main character in the link you posted.

It seems to me that it would be better for the comic to direct its attention towards eliminating the exclamation mark.


----------



## Smitty (Mar 19, 2005)

Where is Todd lately?   

Smitty


----------



## Babydum (Mar 21, 2005)

C. O. Jones said:
			
		

> It seems to me that it would be better for the comic to direct its attention towards eliminating the exclamation mark



Hey, I'm with you on that one!  I can't stand Exclamation overload!!!!!!


----------



## Zack Barresse (Mar 22, 2005)

C. O. Jones said:
			
		

> Because he looks like the main character in the link you posted.



ROFL!  You make me laugh.


----------



## Todd Bardoni (Mar 27, 2005)

Man, that is the best strip EVER!  Yes!  Yes!  Read and OBEY!  The army of common sense cometh!

Eh, I've been busy the last few months.  I only had a few credits to finish a second degree and its keeping me quite busy.  Mainly because one of the courses requires us to volunteer at a nonprofit organization.  I work Mon-Fri and then volunteer on Sat and Sun.  I've been doing this since Jan....keeping me very busy.  BUT, you'd never guess what it is that I'm doing.  My girlfriend works for a local college here and they need volunteers to tutor.  Tutor what, you may ask...Excel, of course.  What else?   

Oh, and the main character is quite handsome...and assertive.  I like that.


----------



## caringsharingbristolbilly (Mar 30, 2005)

I would personally like to abolish the multiple full-stop... 

Only because I can't help doing it...

Even when I get to the end of a sentence which requires a different ending...! 

I'm just not confident enough to stop something so decisively, even a bloomin' sentence...

It's annoying me, how about you...?


----------



## Babydum (Mar 30, 2005)

Nothing wrong with the ellipsis as long as its used properly...


----------



## Greg Truby (Mar 30, 2005)

I can keep the ellipses in check when typing -- it's the dashes -- or double-hyphens might be a better name -- that seem to sneak into everything I write.


----------

